# Need Help with Alumilite



## CustomWoodenCreation (Dec 2, 2015)

I am trying to cast a pen tube that I wrapped with an image of a Ukrainian Flag. When I put the mold in the pressure pot it does its thing but when I take it out it, the alumilite is white. Any ideas?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 2, 2015)

Which Alumilite are you using? Alumilite white mixes clear and cures white if I recall.
Don


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 2, 2015)

I haven't had any experience casting blanks YET, but if I had, I would ask what exact type of alumilite you were using.


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 2, 2015)

its_virgil said:


> Which Alumilite are you using? Alumilite white mixes clear and cures white if I recall.
> Don



Just beat me to it!  I was typing as you replied it seems!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 2, 2015)

Alumilite Clear can turn white if the mix ratio is off.  On single tube pours, you are mixing so little, it is very easy to get the mix wrong.  Simply things such as not scraping the sides and bottom of the cup can make a difference.


----------



## CustomWoodenCreation (Dec 3, 2015)

I was using Alumilite clear. When I pour blanks I am pouring multiple tubes at a time


----------



## Darthat (Dec 7, 2015)

CustomWoodenCreation said:


> I was using Alumilite clear. When I pour blanks I am pouring multiple tubes at a time



Use the double cup method.  Mix your parts A and B in the first cup, and then transfer into the second cup for a thorough mix.


----------



## Marko50 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ditto to what Curtis posted. Make sure you're mixing it completely. Scrape the sides and bottom like crazy. Look at how it's mixing up. If you see any "swirling" going on, you still need to mix it. It should be crystal clear, like water, when completely mixed.

The only other thing I could suggest is to make double sure you're not getting any water, in the mix. H2O is deadly to Alumilite, in any amount!


----------



## CustomWoodenCreation (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for all the tips and help. I was able to get it fixed, I'm not sure if I wasn't mixing enough or if the humidity in the shop was too high but I started mixing in 2 different cups like recommended and I put a moisture trap on the pressure pot.


----------



## Eric1075 (Jan 8, 2016)

Moisture trap on the pressure pot?


----------



## 79spitfire (Jan 17, 2016)

Water separator on the incoming air line, in a place as humid as Virginia Beach the natural humidity in the air will be concentrated when the air is compressed, and can get into the chamber. Alumilite 'likes' water and reacts with it, making funny bubbles and color changes!


----------

